
My data scientist doesn’t know how to properly start an EC2 instance - vinnyglennon
https://towardsdatascience.com/my-data-scientist-doesnt-know-how-to-properly-start-an-ec2-instance-b1b9f4920359
======
passer_byer
While this a useful post to help those tasked with managing infrastructure,
your title suggests a Jack-of-all-trades approach. Stikes me asking a data
scientist to deploy EC2 instances is a waste of valuable skills.

It is preferable for a data scientist to spend her valuable skills on
understanding the problem domain, adapting data to modeling the problem and
interpreting results. With the shortage of qualified data scientist this seems
to be analogous to asking a commerical airline pilot to be able to carry out a
jet engine overhaul.

~~~
verdverm
Exactly, write a script for your data scientist, so they can have an easy one
liner that sets up the environment correctly.

